# [RISOLTO]Problemi con Gnome 2.28

## Slayer86

Ciao a tutti ho aggiornato da poco e con immensa fatica (causa connessione 56k) alla nuova versione di gnome da poco inserita in portage...

Allora subito ho notato delle migliorie importanti rispetto alla 2.26... tuttavia un problema rimane irrissolto... e uno è spuntato fuori nuovo nuovo...

Il prob che è saltato fuori è che ora non posso più sospendere il sistema... ne su ram ne su hd... ma non perchè gli stadi di sleep non sono compilato o altro... con la versione 2.26 andvano che era una meraviglia... sospetto o di aver dimenticato qualche USE oppure che bisogni smanettare tra i privilegi di utente...

Il secondo prob, che ho da sempre, riguarda la riproduzione di film in dvd con totem... è possibile???

Grazie a tutti!Last edited by Slayer86 on Fri Dec 18, 2009 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti ho aggiornato da poco e con immensa fatica (causa connessione 56k) alla nuova versione di gnome da poco inserita in portage...
> 
> Allora subito ho notato delle migliorie importanti rispetto alla 2.26... tuttavia un problema rimane irrissolto... e uno è spuntato fuori nuovo nuovo...
> 
> Il prob che è saltato fuori è che ora non posso più sospendere il sistema... ne su ram ne su hd... ma non perchè gli stadi di sleep non sono compilato o altro... con la versione 2.26 andvano che era una meraviglia... sospetto o di aver dimenticato qualche USE oppure che bisogni smanettare tra i privilegi di utente...
> ...

 

Per il primo problema, mi posti l'output di

```

dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power --type=method_call --print-reply=yes /org/freedesktop/DeviceKit/Power org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power.Suspend

```

Se il comando ha successo, ti dovrebbe sospendere il computer.

Se ti da errore prova a riemergere dbus (è un bug noto).

```

emerge -1 dbus

```

Quindi riavvia la macchina (in teoria dovrebbe bastare un /etc/init.d/dbus restart, ma questo ti potrebbe riavviare X quindi stai attento).

----------

## Slayer86

Con il primo comando il pc si è sospeso senza problema...

Qunidi gli stadi di sleep funzionano senza prob...

Il fatto è che se dal menu cliko su arresta non ho più le opzioni sospendi ed iberna... ma solo riavvia arresta ed annulla...

----------

## riverdragon

Purtroppo quelli di gnome hanno introdotto il supporto forzato a policykit (che non è male se lo stesso computer viene usato da dieci persone, ma visto che la maggior parte viene usata da nove persone in meno...) e inizialmente i permessi sono tutti disabilitati: controllando di avere policykit-gnome, lancia /usr/bin/polkit-gnome-authorization e concedi al tuo utente tutti i permessi, forse il problema sta qui.

Oppure guarda tramite gconf-editor in /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_suspend e /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_hibernate per vedere se sono abilitati.

----------

## Onip

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto è che se dal menu cliko su arresta non ho più le opzioni sospendi ed iberna... ma solo riavvia arresta ed annulla...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792380-highlight-suspend.html

Si dovrebbe trattare di riemergere dbus e soci. Io ho sperimentato e risolto così lo stesso problema passando dalla 2.24 alla 2.26.

----------

## Slayer86

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Purtroppo quelli di gnome hanno introdotto il supporto forzato a policykit (che non è male se lo stesso computer viene usato da dieci persone, ma visto che la maggior parte viene usata da nove persone in meno...) e inizialmente i permessi sono tutti disabilitati: controllando di avere policykit-gnome, lancia /usr/bin/polkit-gnome-authorization e concedi al tuo utente tutti i permessi, forse il problema sta qui.
> 
> Oppure guarda tramite gconf-editor in /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_suspend e /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_hibernate per vedere se sono abilitati.

 

Da gconf-edito e policykit è tutto ok...

Ri-emergere dbus non ha sortito alcun effetto...

Però devo dire che ho riemerso solo dbus... chi sarebbero i suoi soci?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Prova con hal e consolekit.

----------

## Slayer86

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova con hal e consolekit.

 

niente da fare... cmq sto gnome 2.28 è una grande delusione...  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quale motivo scusa?

perchè ad ogni release bisogna notare delle modifiche grafiche? o perchè sotto il cofano si sistemano i problemi, si migliorano le performance e cose del genere? io sono contento del fatto che gvfs ora funzioni decentemente, e come cosa da sola fa si che questa release non mi dispiaccia.

----------

## Slayer86

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> per quale motivo scusa?
> 
> perchè ad ogni release bisogna notare delle modifiche grafiche? o perchè sotto il cofano si sistemano i problemi, si migliorano le performance e cose del genere? io sono contento del fatto che gvfs ora funzioni decentemente, e come cosa da sola fa si che questa release non mi dispiaccia.

 

Perchè la 2.26 funziona va che era un piacere... e in questa versione sto facendo a pugni con policykit (è colpa sua se non riesco a sospendere il sistema... non funziona nemmeno l'automount quindi secondo me sono problemi di diritti utente) e puseaudio mi da sempre più grattacapi...

Poi c'è la questione dvd con totem... ma è una cosa secondaria...

----------

## Ic3M4n

è appena entrato in portage, in testing... se vuoi un sistema stabile usa i pacchetti stabili se vuoi "rischiare" devi anche sapere dove metti le mani, a cosa vai incontro etc etc... onestamente quella del "ho aggiornato 53 pacchetti (sul mio sistema) presi dal testing che sono stati aggiunti ieri" mi sembra un po' diversa dal "questo gnome è una delusione".

----------

## riverdragon

Al di là della stabilità (io da ormai tre-quattro versioni aggiorno quando esce la beta), credo anche io che le ultime release siano un po' controverse, e i punti critici sono proprio policykit e pulseaudio; il primo sono riuscito abbastanza ad annichilirlo, il secondo ho dovuto rimuoverlo per l'impossibilità di farlo funzionare correttamente con skype (e le configurazioni esoteriche non sono una via d'uscita accettabile). Poi si potrebbe parlare di gdm e della configurazione di default del touchpad immodificabile, ma non è questo il posto.

@slayer86: io ho compilato consolekit e hal con la USE policykit *attiva*, mentre gconf, gnome-panel, gnome-applets e gnome-power-manager con la USE *disattivata*, tu?

----------

## Ic3M4n

in effetti quella del touchpad immodificabile è una cosa a cui sono andato incontro appena aggiornato dall'overlay. abbastanza strana come cosa... spero ci mettano mano al più presto. Per quanto riguarda il resto onestamente non saprei di cosa lamentarmi, non ci sono novità eclatanti, a parte quella che aspettavo da tempo, quale un gio immaturo sostituto di gvfs che sta cominciando a dare segni di maturità.

----------

## Slayer86

Pure io è dalla 2.22 che uso la versione testing e devo dire che mi sono sempre trovato benissimo!!!

Tuttavia da quando hanno introdotto pulseaudio sono cominciati i primi scricchiolii...

La versione 2.28 sinceramente mi ha deluso perchè con le versioni precedenti non ho avuto il minimo problema da subito... spero che questi problemi siano di gioventù ma per alcune cose ne dubito...

@riverdragon:io ho compilato policykit attiva su tutti quei pacchetti! provo a copiare la tua configurazione!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

quale sarebbe esattamente il prob con il touchpad???

----------

## Slayer86

Allora ho ricompilato i pacchetti sopra citati senza la use policykit attiva... bene non è cambiato nulla...

però... scartabellando qui e lì ho trovato nelle configurazioni della finestra di accesso, nella tab generale-> modifica comandi

Ci sono sia i comandi di restart che di shutdown... ma non di sospensione... che sia questo il problema?

----------

## riverdragon

Il problema con il touchpad sta nel fatto che, qualsiasi sia la configurazione che imposti tramite hal, questa viene sovrascritta senza possibilità di evitarlo; tutte le possibilità concesse sono in Sistema -> Preferenze -> Mouse -> Touchpad.

Che versione di GDM hai (non credo che il problema stia qui)? Consolekit viene avviato automaticamente all'avvio? Prova ad avviarlo a mano una volta e guarda se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## Onip

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però devo dire che ho riemerso solo dbus... chi sarebbero i suoi soci?  

 

```
# eix -I --only-names dbus
```

(anche se probabilmente basta dbus-glib)

----------

## Slayer86

@riverdragon:in effetti avevo notato che all'avvio del nuovo gnome il mio touchpad non funzionava più poi ho spuntato un paio di caselle nell'apposita tab...e ti dirò è una delle cose che mi è piaciuta di più di gnome 2.28  :Very Happy: 

@onip: grazie ho fatto partire la compilazione ora...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... quella del touchpad da molti è considerata una cosa inattesa, non voluta etc etc per il semplice fatto che non puoi configurare le gestures che attivano i pulsanti, 1 dito click, 2 dita doppio click, 3 dita click centrale sono hardcodati nel codice. io per esempio uso 1 dito click 2 dita click centrale 3 dita click destro. Normalmente il click destro è la cosa che faccio meno di frequente, quindi l'ho messo nella posizione più scomoda. 

I devels hanno risposto ad un paio di bugs sul bugzilla di gnome motivando la scelta con il fatto che se un touchpad non supporta il triplo touch non sarebbe possibile fare il click destro, senz'altro più utile del click centrale e che con i mouse con due dita per simulare il click centrale bisogna premere contemporaneamente il tasto sx e dx. quindi con il touchpad 1 dito (sx) è 2 dita (dx) = 3 dita (click centrale).

molti utenti hanno ribattuto dicendo che "sono solo 3 combobox ed una chiamata a gconf da fare... per modificare il comportamento da loro (hardcodato) in un comportamento selezionabile dall'utente.

----------

## Slayer86

Niente... anche ricompilando è sempre uguale...

Per ora aspetterò un po' così poi vedrò cosa fare... se non su risolve tornerò a gnome 2.26...

Tra l'altro ho un prob abbastanza grave con pulseaudio... se guardo un video flash sul browser nessunaltra applicazione può accedere alla scheda audio... assurdo   :Shocked: 

----------

## Slayer86

RISOLTOOOOO!!!! dovevo smascherare la versione testing di dbus-glib come suggerito qui:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291273

Ho capito che il problema era devicekit-power, capito quello è stato facile(anche se ci ho messo un mese  :Razz: )!

Grazie a tutti!!!

----------

